# I think it's a Hudson Special



## Springer Tom (Sep 11, 2010)

I asked everyone's help in trying to ID this bike. Today I decided to take some things apart and I found ,under grease, the left side bearing cup says" Hudson Special PATD Jan 11 1898 Hudson Mfg Co Hudson Mich. Anybody got any info on this? Thanks Tom


----------



## partsguy (Sep 11, 2010)

I wonder if it could be at all related to the Hudson car company?


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 11, 2010)

I know nothing about these bikes but I wanted to say that your bike is real kewl! Where did you find this cutie?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2010)

I know the Corbin Duplex hub was only available for a few years, there was a post about it fairly recently here.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 12, 2010)

As for the bike Zephyr, I got it from a friend that didn't want it anymore.I also found out today this bike must have had a huge headbadge. I originally thought it only had 2 holes but further scraping revealed 2 screws/rivets still in the head tube.They are hard to see but the one on the right is about 4:30 and the one on the left is about 10 o'clock. The brake arm doesn't have a patent date but has the number 325814. Any more info greatly appreciated, thanks Tom


----------



## Velostigmat (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd bet its more likely related to Hudson's Department Store in Detroit, MI. Mr. Hudson put up the seed money for Ray Chapin's Hudson automobile in 1909.


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 14, 2010)

Hudson Special-(U) ----, ----, 1896
Hudson-(M) Bean-Chamberlain Manufacturing Company, Hudson MI, 1896-1902
Hudson-(M) Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Company, Middletown OH, 1896,1911-1914
(from The Wheelmen database)


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 19, 2010)

View attachment 12637View attachment 12638View attachment 12639View attachment 12640View attachment 12641I'm going to say 1899 early 1900's.  just bought one at iron ranch it has a different badge placement and its a original track bike with orig paint blue and gold pinstripe.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I sent you a PM, thanks Tom


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2010)

View attachment 12691here's a picture of the seat for my hudson bike for references


----------

